# '75 Harley FLH porch find



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 3, 2010)

A buddy of mine, Mr. Greenjeans, just scored this 75 FLH from a local....it has been sitting on this guy's front porch for 15 yrs, had not been run, was the only owner. He traded some work on the guy's tractor for it, but he has been after this bike for years. It has 15K original miles, and it was fired off for the first time this past Saturday. Little prep work had to be done, gas tank was fairly clean, new plugs installed, motor had been turned over, not locked up.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCJgE02cmJg


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 3, 2010)

Sweet, He gets that thing cleaned up and it will be worth some cash. Always good to see old bikes brought back to life.


----------



## KD57 (Dec 3, 2010)

That is a real nice find, old iron for sure.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pics*

Sitting on the trailer when it was brought in to the shop...


----------



## motor (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd be pissed if I had to have that big inspection sticker on my bike!!

Here's my 76 FLH


----------



## Biker Dude (Dec 4, 2010)

That's going to be a sweeet ride once it's cleaned up! Gotta love those classic lines.


----------



## randalicious (Dec 4, 2010)

*Old Harleys on porches*

It even came with the batwing fairing? What a deal! I remember seeing an old one parked on a porch while cruising around cotton fields near Uvalde, TX about 20 yrs ago. Wonder if it's still there. Wonder if I could ever find the house again? Probably not.
.
I'd worry about all the knocking coming from the bike in the Youtube video above.


----------



## Biker Dude (Dec 5, 2010)

Shovelheads are noisy by nature, it's all good.


----------



## mustangwagz (Dec 5, 2010)

Beatiful ole ironhead. Some elbow grease and money and it'lll be a sweeeet ride. Gimme an ironhead anyday of the week. A little maintenance here and there, adjust your points and push-rods, and away they go. 15k on it ya say? i'm sure it'll need heads taken off and new guides installed. mine has 19k on it needs done. guess they say every 5k ya oughta have them done if ya dont want to worry about oil consumption, but hell..its cheaper, easier to pour a little more into them than it is to tear it all down. besides, ironhead just wouldnt be an ironhead without a little oil burning! lol It got any leaks yet? my primary is only thing that drips. and it only drips like once a month if i aint ridin it. If i ride it daily (like in the summer for example) it wont leak. 

Tell your buddy i said good job. Good to see more ppl going back to the ole bikes. Harly can stick the evo's! lol


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 6, 2010)

mustangwagz said:


> Beatiful ole ironhead. Some elbow grease and money and it'lll be a sweeeet ride. Gimme an ironhead anyday of the week. A little maintenance here and there, adjust your points and push-rods, and away they go. 15k on it ya say? i'm sure it'll need heads taken off and new guides installed. mine has 19k on it needs done. guess they say every 5k ya oughta have them done if ya dont want to worry about oil consumption, but hell..its cheaper, easier to pour a little more into them than it is to tear it all down. besides, ironhead just wouldnt be an ironhead without a little oil burning! lol It got any leaks yet? my primary is only thing that drips. and it only drips like once a month if i aint ridin it. If i ride it daily (like in the summer for example) it wont leak.
> 
> Tell your buddy i said good job. Good to see more ppl going back to the ole bikes. Harly can stick the evo's! lol




Yeah, it has leaks...and the batwing fairing came on it, it is Harley, not aftermarket.

Mr. Greenjeans also has an ole Harley 2-stroke 3-wheel golf cart too, as well as a '42 WLA.


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool project, had a Harley electric cart I gave to my dad:biggrinbounce2: Once the batteries went, he didn't want to spend the dough on new ones, not sure what he did with it?


----------



## loadthestove (Dec 31, 2010)

Great find,wish i could fine something like that around here...


----------

